# About.com- Viagra for IBS???



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

Sometimes laughter is the best medicine. So when I came across a study on the use of Viagra on IBS patients I reached out to some friends for some alternative blog titles. I was not disappointed:

...

Read Full Post

View the full article


----------

